

Show HN: Starterpack.js - nickalto
http://www.starterpackjs.com

======
ddorian43
show what? log in?

~~~
nickalto
Simple Node.js authentication

[https://github.com/nickalto/starterpack.js](https://github.com/nickalto/starterpack.js)

